# Grosser Teich ohne Folie geplant.



## Marius_OWL (28. März 2006)

Ersteinmal hallo zusammen,

habe eine ganze Reihe an Fragen und bin begeistert das ich hier eine Plattform gefunden habe die mir die Möglichkeit gibt sie zu stellen.

Ich baue zusammen mit meinem Bruder einen 130 Jahre alten Bruchsteinhof um zu dem auch eine grosse Landfläche gehört. Ich habe hier vor einen ca. 10 x 9 m grossen "Naturteich" anzulegen und habe davon überhaupt keine Ahnung. Erst einmal die Frage ob es hier irgendwelche Auflagen zu beachten gibt oder ob so etwas beantragt werden muss. Oder ab wann (ab welcher Grösse / Tiefe) eine Beantragung nötig ist. 

Das Gesamtgelände ist hoch Umzeunt und ist zur geplanten Teichfläche leicht abschüssig. Die Teichfläche selbst ist eben.

Der Untergrund ist das ganze Jahr über eher feucht und sehr lehmhaltig. Der Grundwasserspiegel ist sehr schnell erreicht.

Ich möchte den Teich gerne befischen und habe daher mit Folie sehr grosse Bedenken.

Es soll also mehr ein "Weiher" werden wie ein Zier- oder Schwimmteich.

Ist es möglich durch reines Verdichten des Grundes den Teich aufrecht zu erhalten? Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten die ihr mir raten würdet z.B. durch Schichtung und Verdichtung anderer Materialien an Grund und Flanken?

Habe wie gesagt mit Teichbau bisher nicht viel am Hut gehabt und werde daher an dieser Stelle erstmal stoppen meine Gedanken auszuschütten. Hoffe das mir hier einige Tips oder Erfahrungen schildern können und würde mich darüber sehr freuen.

Schönen Gruss,

Marius


----------



## StefanS (28. März 2006)

*AW: Grosser Teich ohne Folie geplant.*

Hallo Marius,

dann wollen wir einmal meine Mittagspause miteinander verbringen.



			
				Marius_OWL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich baue zusammen mit meinem Bruder einen 130 Jahre alten Bruchsteinhof um zu dem auch eine grosse Landfläche gehört. Ich habe hier vor einen ca. 10 x 9 m grossen "Naturteich" anzulegen und habe davon überhaupt keine Ahnung. Erst einmal die Frage ob es hier irgendwelche Auflagen zu beachten gibt oder ob so etwas beantragt werden muss. Oder ab wann (ab welcher Grösse / Tiefe) eine Beantragung nötig ist.



Bis 100 m² dürfte das keinerlei Problem darstellen. Lasse Dir das aber noch einmal bestätigen (ich lebe schon einige Zeit nicht mehr in Deutschland). Möglicherweise benötigst Du zwar nicht für den Teich, wohl aber für die beabsichtigte (??) Fischwirtschaft eine Genehmigung.



			
				Marius_OWL schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gesamtgelände ist hoch Umzeunt und ist zur geplanten Teichfläche leicht abschüssig. Die Teichfläche selbst ist eben.


Du solltest verhindern, dass (nährstoffreiches, überdüngtes) Oberflächenwasser (z.B. bei starken Regenfällen) in den Teich gelangen kann.



			
				Marius_OWL schrieb:
			
		

> Der Untergrund ist das ganze Jahr über eher feucht und sehr lehmhaltig. Der Grundwasserspiegel ist sehr schnell erreicht.


Ich bezweifle (ist aber möglich - wenn auch unwahrscheinlich), dass das Grundwasser so hoch steht, dass man nur ein Loch in den Boden zu kratzen braucht und es läuft mit Grundwasser voll. Bei Lehmboden handelt es sich ganz überwiegend um Oberflächenwasser. Ein stark schwankender Wasserspielgel dürfte den Fischen und der Wasserbiologie nicht sehr zuträglich sein.



			
				Marius_OWL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte den Teich gerne befischen und habe daher mit Folie sehr grosse Bedenken.


Wieso das denn ?? Was hat das Befischen (von einer Bewertung des Befischens einmal abgesehen) mit Folie/nicht Folie zu tun ?



			
				Marius_OWL schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll also mehr ein "Weiher" werden wie ein Zier- oder Schwimmteich.


Wie darf man denn das verstehen ? Statt solcher Allgemeinplätze wäre eine Beschreibung hilfreich: Technik ? (Nicht befischter) Filterteich geplant ? Zu-/Ablauf von Frischwasser ist ja wohl eher nicht geplant. Welche Tiefe ? Welches Uferprofil ? Bepflanzung ? Fütterung ? 9 x 10 Meter sind bei schrägem Ufer und nicht rechteckiger Form nun auch nicht gerade die Welt...



			
				Marius_OWL schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es möglich durch reines Verdichten des Grundes den Teich aufrecht zu erhalten? Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten die ihr mir raten würdet z.B. durch Schichtung und Verdichtung anderer Materialien an Grund und Flanken?


Das halte ich bei Lehm (anders als bei Ton) für nicht realisierbar. Auch wird es vermutlich teurer statt billiger.



			
				Marius_OWL schrieb:
			
		

> Habe wie gesagt mit Teichbau bisher nicht viel am Hut gehabt und werde daher an dieser Stelle erstmal stoppen meine Gedanken auszuschütten. Hoffe das mir hier einige Tips oder Erfahrungen schildern können und würde mich darüber sehr freuen.


Was sind denn Deine Gedanken ? Nicht nur Ideenfetzen über mehr oder minder bedeutsame Teilaspekte, sondern eine Beschreibung des Teiches sind gefragt. Die Angel in ein mit Wasser gefülltes Loch im Boden zu halten, stelle ich mir ausserordentlich unspannend vor, auch bei 90 m². Gründelnde Fische (Karpfen...) sind für einen Tonteich ungeeignet usw. Das Ganze scheint mir selbst im Ansatz noch nicht durchdacht.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (29. März 2006)

*AW: Grosser Teich ohne Folie geplant.*

Hallo Marius,

Willkommen im Forum.
Um rechtliche Aspekte zu klären würde ich mal bei der Gemeindeverwaltung anfragen.
Die können Dir bezüglich Antragsstellung sicherlich weiterhelfen.

In den anderen Punkten kann ich Stefan inhaltlich voll und ganz zustimmen. Lehm ist eben nicht gleichzusetzen mit Ton!
Und jeder Weiher den ich kenne hat einen mehr oder weniger dauerhaften Zu- und Ablauf.

Lies Dich doch mal durch die Fachbeiträge: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1024
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1020
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1018
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1017
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1016

Ist ne Menge Arbeit-lohnt sich aber, denn es spart Fehlinvestitionen und spätere Umbauten!

Viel Spaß beim Schmöckern!


----------



## Marius_OWL (29. März 2006)

*AW: Grosser Teich ohne Folie geplant.*

Danke erst einmal für die Hilfe. Werd mir die Links mal in ruhe ansehen.

Schönen Gruss.

Marius


----------

